# sick tegu need MVB/UVB suggestions



## gcd312 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey guys,

The title is pretty self-explanatory. my tegu must have a calcium deficiency cause he is barely able to walk, so i need more UVB/MVB. currently i just have an exoterra reptiglow 10.0 UVB. it's26 watts i believe. i'd appreciate some suggestions as soon as you can, so i can get him what he needs and quickly. hate seeing him sick.

thanks a lot,


----------



## james.w (Jan 23, 2012)

Get a MVB. Can you describe your setup and diet, including any supplements?


----------



## gcd312 (Jan 23, 2012)

6ft long by 18in wide. 2 ft tall. 

diet: mostly cooked chicken and pinkys if i can get them. ill dust it with calcium w/ d3 a few times a week, but then he doesn't eat as much.

heat: about a hundred degrees on hot side, and 80 on cool side. 

humidity: 70-75 at night, and i can only get it up to about 50 at the most where i live during the day.

lmk if you need anything else. 

thanks


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 23, 2012)

_Stop cooking the meat, any meat should be offered raw and mix the calcium into it. Sometimes if it's sitting on top or there's too much they won't eat it.

Have you tried the suggestions given to you in your other thread?
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=10558#axzz1kJWWq3vU

At 22" he's just shorter than Korben and should be on some thing with more bone (calcium) structure like small mice or rat hoppers by now. Pinkies are more cartilage and organs than anything else until their bones develop more._



gcd312 said:


> heat: about a hundred degrees on hot side, and 80 on cool side



_What are you using to measure temps? About a hundred degrees,.. is that ambient or basking temps?_


----------



## gcd312 (Jan 23, 2012)

I mean, he doesn't seem big enough to eat a whole mouse. Should i cut it up for him or something? 

And im using a thermometer to measure temps? I don't understand what you mean..

Do either of you have any suggestions for types of MVB's, wattages, how much MVB etc...?

Thanks,


----------



## james.w (Jan 23, 2012)

You can cut up the mice/rats/chicks. Roaches with calcium are good, chicken necks as well calcium powder should be added every meal without bones. 

I use a ExoTerra SolarGlo 160w MVB for my 8' cage. I would say a 100-125w would work depending on what the ambient temps are in the room the cage is in.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 23, 2012)

_Adults or not they're different sizes, you won't know if he can take it unless you try it. But for a size reference, nothing larger than the width of their head. Anything larger,.. cut it up or they'll tear it apart and make a mess. If you're squeamish about stuff like cutting up animals or having to clean up parts then use an appropriate or smaller size. But there's no guarantees even then some times they get a little excited, carried away and make a mess any way. 

For Lights there's Mega Ray, Reptisun, Solarglo and some others people use on here off the top of my head but I use 160w Mega Rays.

Temps,.. if you're using one of those plastic stick up thermometers that you get from petco, petsmart and the like, they fail often if work properly at all. The digital thermometers from Walmart, Home Depot and you find at some of the larger reptile chains like LLL, work better for ambient temps and humidity. To measure surface temps, reptile, basking spot, or just the surface temp of anything,.. get a temp gun and you can get those any where as well. 

If it is a calcium deficiency that you caught early it's easy to fix. But all three things have to change, Temps, Lighting if what you have isn't working properly and Diet. _


----------



## gcd312 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys!

@James - is this the light you are talking about? Do you know a good site to buy off?

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/solar_glo.php

Thanks.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 23, 2012)

Petmountain.com is nice and fair prices. Good luck


----------



## james.w (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes that is the bulb I use. I get mine from Petsmart.


----------



## gcd312 (Jan 23, 2012)

ah i think i found one. how do you think this looks? right one? sorry for all the question, i just want to be definitely sure so i can get it ASAP 

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=ExoTerra+SolarGlo+125w+MVB&x=0&y=0

lmk what you think!


----------



## james.w (Jan 23, 2012)

Thats it. Diet is very important as well though.


----------



## gcd312 (Jan 23, 2012)

alright cool, thanks a lot for both of your help.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 24, 2012)

And put calcium on every meal without bones. If he doesn't get better soon and has difficulty walking, take him to the vet.


----------



## Aiion (Jan 24, 2012)

But don't put the calcium with D3 on every meal. D3 poisoning is extremely similar to MBD and possibly even more devastating.


----------



## fisheric (Jan 25, 2012)

Are you sure that he is sick and not constipated? My gu had trouble walking after not being able to go for 4 days.

Also if the weather permits try getting some natural sunlight on your pet. I noticed my tegu is always much more active and seems to be in a better mood when he gets exposed to natural light.


----------



## sammason2 (Jan 25, 2012)

you may also need UVA, along with the UVB the calcium with d3 may not be doing what it needs. with my iguana he needs uva and uvb or he'll develope mdb due to the lack of one or the other his body wont retain the calcium it needs.


----------



## gcd312 (Jan 27, 2012)

He isn't constipated - been defacating regularly. weather definitely doesn't permit, i live in chicago lol


----------



## james.w (Jan 27, 2012)

Did you get new bulbs?


----------

